# Clement Grenier



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Centrocampista offensivo del Lione (classe '91). Per me diventera' un grande, stravedo per lui. Ovviamente, economicamente parlando, non fa per noi.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Centrocampista offensivo del Lione (classe '91). Per me diventera' un grande, stravedo per lui. Ovviamente, economicamente parlando, non fa per noi.....


Non credo abbia una quotazione proibitiva. In questo momento in Francia come talenti mi piacciono di più Lacazette e Thauvin.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo abbia una quotazione proibitiva. In questo momento in Francia come talenti mi piacciono di più *Lacazette* e *Thauvin*.



Giocano in posizione piu' avanzata. Grenier diciamo che rappresenta il nuovo Pjanic, pero' con qualita' e rapidita' superiori. Viene valutato oltre 20 mln, praticamente il nostro budget triennale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Giocano in posizione piu' avanzata. Grenier diciamo che rappresenta il nuovo Pjanic, pero' con qualita' e rapidita' superiori. Viene valutato oltre 20 mln, praticamente il nostro budget triennale.


Sì lo so che sono giocatori più offensivi, io parlavo di talento per l'appunto  ... se Lacazette non ci serve, però Thauvin assolutamente sì: veloce, salta l'uomo, è un'ala.

Grenier pure ottimo, diciamo che di giocatori bravi che ci servono ce ne sarebbero a palate, il problema è il nostro budget da morti di fame


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Ottobre 2014)

E' lui l'uomo giusto per il centrocampo del Milan, piedi buonissimi, grande visione di gioco e ottimo anche in fase offensiva. Con 12 milioni si potrebbe provare a prenderlo. E' già stato accostato al Milan quest'estate... Io spero in lui per gennaio.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E' lui l'uomo giusto per il centrocampo del Milan, piedi buonissimi, grande visione di gioco e ottimo anche in fase offensiva. Con 12 milioni si potrebbe provare a prenderlo. E' già stato accostato al Milan quest'estate... Io spero in lui per gennaio.



Con che soldi a gennaio??


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Probabilmente con i risparmi degli ingaggi dei giocatori in scadenza 2015.. Solo con Mexes arriviamo a 8 lordi. Poi secondo me se a dicembre siamo messi in una posizione decente si potrebbe anche pensare di investire qualcosa.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente con i risparmi degli ingaggi dei giocatori in scadenza 2015.. Solo con Mexes arriviamo a 8 lordi. Poi secondo me se a dicembre siamo messi in una posizione decente si potrebbe anche pensare di investire qualcosa.



La storia dei soldi risparmiati sugli ingaggi reinvestiti poi sul mercato sono una barzelletta da anni, abbiamo risparmiato al netto almeno 30-40 mln di ingaggi negli ultimi anni, 70 e passa al lordo, che colpi di mercato hai visto ultimamente!?


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Gli ultimi anni sono da lasciar perdere, abbiamo speso poco e male. I soldi risparmiati sugli ingaggi sono stati messi sempre a bilancio.. Io spero che parte di quei soldi possano essere investiti, anche perché senza un centrocampo decente non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi anni sono da lasciar perdere, abbiamo speso poco e male. I soldi risparmiati sugli ingaggi sono stati messi sempre a bilancio.. Io spero che parte di quei soldi possano essere investiti, anche perché senza un centrocampo decente non andiamo da nessuna parte.



Io lo dico solo perchè tu, come tanti, non vi illudiate per niente e vi facciate il sangue amaro ad ogni sessione triste di mercato


----------

